# We turned down Baron and Kaman for Kidd?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's what Chris Broussard is reporting. 

Part of me understands financially it would be murder...but on paper we would have had a hell of a roster..Baron is better than Kidd, and Kaman would finally give us a credible Center behind Dirk...ultimately the game's played oncourt not onpaper, and I don't think we wouldve been better than LA or SA.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

would be a deadly team if ever healthy but kaman is not the solution


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

unless it was Camby+Baron I wouldn't do it either we get stuck with 2 long contracts with players that are injury prone


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Davis just signed to new 5 yr deal and Kaman signed for 50+ mil, 5 yrs in 06. And he has a trade kicker of 7.5 mil. Not to mention he's injured right now. Cuban is avoiding a potential Allan Houston situation at worst, massive luxury tax payments at best. The risk was a lot bigger than the reward.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> That's what Chris Broussard is reporting.
> 
> Part of me understands financially it would be murder...but on paper we would have had a hell of a roster..Baron is better than Kidd, and Kaman would finally give us a credible Center behind Dirk...ultimately the game's played oncourt not onpaper, and I don't think we wouldve been better than LA or SA.


I agree that the team would have been a much more scary team, and probably a lot better. However, it wouldn't have been good enough to win anything too substantial.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Chan said:


> Davis just signed to new 5 yr deal and Kaman signed for 50+ mil, 5 yrs in 06. And he has a trade kicker of 7.5 mil. Not to mention he's injured right now. Cuban is avoiding a potential Allan Houston situation at worst, massive luxury tax payments at best. The risk was a lot bigger than the reward.


Good points. If this was the Baron Davis from 2 years ago, absolutely. On the other hand, the Clippers wouldn't shop him if that was still the case. I'm not surprised we turned that offer down (if the rumor is/was true).


----------

